#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2009- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download

## saloni

Mechanical Engineering IES 2009 Objective & Conventional Papers. Please find them attached...





  Similar Threads: IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2000- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2007- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2006- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2004- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Paper 2001- Objective & Conventional Papers for Download

----------


## shaan_aki

Can we have the question paper of IES 2011 both objective and convention type..?

----------


## kirtipatwal

thanks bro for sharing paper gud luck

----------


## alka tomar

hey thnkz a lot... it make ma way.

----------


## M.A.OMPRAKAS

This will be useful for me Thank you.........................., :D:

----------


## Abhishek k

it is very useful........

----------


## nitamkumar tayade

this is a very great work which i found on web thanks for Fadoo Engineer and the uploader.
Our generation of India going to rule..... Dear. :(nod):

----------


## prince09

great job dear ..... it will work for me.... thanks

----------

